
Humble Bundle Is Joining Forces with IGN - minimaxir
http://blog.humblebundle.com/post/166366386976/humble-bundle-is-joining-forces-with-ign
======
minimaxir
The gaming forums are concerned about this announcement since IGN has a
reputation for aggressive ads/branding, which is antithetical to Humble
Bundle’s mission.

There is also a potential conflict-of-interest in a reviewing site owning a
games publisher. (HB has published a few indie titles)

~~~
Hextinium
This combined with HB allowing games bought from their store to instead of
donating to charity give 5% back as wallet makes me apprehensive that HB is
drifting more and more from their ideal as raising money for charity.

~~~
nulagrithom
> We chose IGN because they really understand our vision, share our passion
> for games, and believe in our mission to promote awesome digital content
> while helping charity.

Vision, games, promotion, and lastly... charity.

Hmm, I think you may be right.

------
JosephLark
I'm not too sure how I feel about this. I'm trying to battle my knee-jerk
negativity about this, but I'm not sure I can come up with good reasons to. At
best, I think my hopes are that IGN will be hands off and Humble will continue
on as is.

I'm almost always disappointed when interesting companies that appear
sustainable get gobble up by larger entities, especially in the media and
technological space.

That said, every time I make a humble bundle purchase I come to a decision
point about how much of a "tip" I am going to give to the humble themselves.
Over time I have increased this amount as I recognized the value of the
service they were providing.

Now that they are owned by IGN, I honestly don't think it will be increasing
any further, and instead would be much more likely to decrease. I'll wait and
see, at least.

Take from that what you will, but I suppose the money amount I will actually
put up in such cases is a stronger signal about my feelings than many other
things I could put into words.

I'm of one mind to go and grab all my purchases for backup while I easily can.
Total speculation, but I could see this happening: purchases are put behind
some sort of IGN Gaming software like Steam. It seems like this acquisition
would be a really solid foot-in-the-door for such a thing.

